# Boot Error on FreeBSD/i386



## BPC55 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a complete novice at FreeBSD, and I have a boot error on a node server in a cluster that runs FreeBSD.  The error message is as follows:




 

What I am wondering is what does error 7 lba 0 refer to?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2016)

Most likely cause is a bad block on one of the disks in the machine, probably ad7. Time to replace the disk and restore the machine from backups.


----------

